# Looking for Fish Cleaning Station Plans Ideas or Pictures



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello Fellow Fishermens

I tiered cleaning fish on the top of my out side patio table and would like to build me something more permenant. Does anyone have a simple building plans or pictures they would like to share as a great idea for fish cleaning station.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=481625

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=458302

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=406274

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=391460

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=152295


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=493540


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Built this one. It now has 4'x2' starboard cutting board on it. I need to sell one of them I made two at a time for someone and they never paid for it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*fish cleaning table*

I did this one for less than 100.00 it has had many fish on it


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice craftsmanship Island boy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just a 3/4" piece of cultured marble on a 2x6 frame and legs with 2x2" treated border on top with open corners for drainage. A 1/4" hole on each side about 8" from the front corners to stick a screwdriver through a fishes eye to hold it in place while cleaning. Works best for flounder.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the screw driver idea.. I may have to do that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

texasislandboy said:


> I like the screw driver idea.. I may have to do that.


Dam Skippy! I like mine with two ounces of Tito's & fresh squeezed orange juice over crushed ice. I make one everytime I clean fish!


----------

